# New Holland Lop Does: Orange & Harli



## HappyFarmBunnies (Nov 28, 2011)

We are just, just starting into Hollands and finally have our gorgeous trio: Lil' Dude, a black and orange tri-color buck with the most AMAZING personality, Marmalade, a proven orange doe, and Fizzing Whizbee, a black and orange (?) harlequin doe. Fizzy Whizzy looks to me to be a dilute...thoughts?

I apologize for the posing. I am still learning, and I was by myself--it's really a two-person job to do it properly! I am really interested in hearing critiques on these girls, please. 





















This picture is just cute, LOL.





Are her ears too long?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## yamaya17 (Nov 29, 2011)

The pose is actually more upright and alert looking, like this


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup...and these ladies were SO not inclined to want to participate with me!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's hard to critique them without them being properly posed. 
I'm still learning my Holland type, but I like the orange doe's crown and head. The harle's ears do look a bit long - but how old is she? She could still grow into them if she is still young.  

Emily


----------



## Duckie (Nov 30, 2011)

Awwww!!!!!! SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> It's hard to critique them without them being properly posed.
> I'm still learning my Holland type, but I like the orange doe's crown and head. The harle's ears do look a bit long - but how old is she? She could still grow into them if she is still young.
> 
> Emily


She's only 7 months, and very sturdily built. She's...stocky.


----------



## Brittany85 (Dec 2, 2011)

The orange looks nice, large head and compact body. The only fault I see in her is that her ears are a bit large and long. The Harlequins are not show quality, their faces are narrow, ears are long and wide and bodies are long and thin. If you want to breed for show I would recommend buying a more show quality buck to breed to your orange.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Dec 2, 2011)

*Brittany85 wrote: *


> The orange looks nice, large head and compact body. The only fault I see in her is that her ears are a bit large and long. The Harlequins are not show quality, their faces are narrow, ears are long and wide and bodies are long and thin. If you want to breed for show I would recommend buying a more show quality buck to breed to your orange.


When you speak of the quality of the harlequins, Brittany, are you talking about the color in general or my doe in particular? I know the color is not showable but I have seen some with fantastic type, used to produce tri's.


----------



## Brittany85 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am not sure about the colour but from the pictures I can tell you the harlies are not show quality.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 3, 2011)

just from my opinion, I like the orange's head. but not her hindquarter, looks like it may turn out longer in body as well. pair to a compact buck, but I would still show her and see what a few judges have to say. 

the harlie, defenently brood stock, She'll need a buck with an outstanding head and ears and the short stockier body. I had a black doe out of two VERY nice animals and she came out Fugly, but she's thrown some of the nicest babies I've ever had in my barn!


----------



## Brittany85 (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy Farm Bunnies, Sorry I misunderstood your question. Yes I was talking about your rabbits not the colour in general. I thought that the picture of the harlequins were two different rabbits. 
So to correct myself: The orange doe looks nice, the tri buck looks nice and the harlequin doe does not look show quality. I would not recommend breeding her, perhaps find her a nice pet home or keep her for a pet only. This is if you are breeding to better the breed and produce quality Holland Lops


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Dec 5, 2011)

The buck is quite short in body so I'm going to try with her and see what we get--she comes from amazing lines and has some great blood in her pedigree, so bred to the right buck we shall see. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TCRabbitry (Dec 5, 2011)

My impression is that these girls are very long over all... Long in the shoulders, long in body, and have a very low headset, possibly due to a dip in the shoulders, or shoulder length.

I personally am not too impressed with either doe. Even for those colors, I have seen and produced in the past animals who were brood quality, and yet had better bodies than those does. 

Heads are easy to fix. I would rather have a doe with a faulty head than a long body or shoulders. Body faults can take a very long time to fix. You are better off in the long run to start off with a shorter body, and smaller head....

These girls also look like they both have pinched HQ's. This is my #1 pet peeve.... How can you expect a doe to have easy deliveries, especially with a breed like Hollands with a pinched HQ?? Also, that is usually passed along to any offspring, and very hard to breed out.

Anywho, that's just my personal opinion....


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Dec 5, 2011)

I will try and get posed photos soon! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

AHHHH the cuteness factor of those bunnies.... no other way to describe them but a.d.o.r.a.b.l.e. !


----------



## pamnock (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, they have low head mounts, which doesn't lend to the proper natural pose that they should exhibit. Heads look nice on the first ones, however the bodies are poor. The last one does appear to be a dilute - does she have blue/gray eyes?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 23, 2011)

:inlove:


----------

